# where to buy



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

We understood there is a person selling 'unlocked' handy's etc.

We come to live in RAK next week lane:and need some ; does anybody know how I can contact him?

thanks/Eric


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

ok what is a handy?
Must be electronic. If so I would say dragon mart


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

*thanks*



mrbig said:


> ok what is a handy?
> Must be electronic. If so I would say dragon mart


but there is also a 'private guy/company' who imports them, I believe. from China or so .........very cheap with 'guarantee' 

saw him once in a forum; but forgot to note details but lives /sells in Dubai


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

you forgot to tell me what a handy is.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> you forgot to tell me what a handy is.....


I was thinking that too!


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

*handy = portable phone*



mrbig said:


> you forgot to tell me what a handy is.....


Sorry guys; we call this phone 'handy' here-what do you call this?


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

mrbig said:


> you forgot to tell me what a handy is.....



Handset?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I missing something here? All the mobile handsets sold here are unlocked - apart from some blackberrys and iphones, and even they can be unlovked if you want them to be.

Al Ain Centre in Bur Dubai is your best bet.


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

ok unlocked is everywhere but I look for this smart guy who sells them cheaper than in official shops / many brands and new.........who knows how to locate this person?:confused2:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

This guy is screwin with us. Trollin, trollin, trollin, rawhide.


----------



## ericvanduyn (Dec 25, 2009)

am I this guy? Screwing for what ?


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow I always thought Germany is the only country where they call a mobile phone/cell phone "handy"

I found some cheap ones on souq.com maybe that helps


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ericvanduyn said:


> ok unlocked is everywhere but I look for this smart guy who sells them cheaper than in official shops / many brands and new.........who knows how to locate this person?:confused2:


I know exactly what your talking about his name is Rakish Ali Shaikh.

you need to go to Bur Dubai near Bank street and call his name out 3 times on the street will then appear and take you to get your handy.

hope this helps.

take care, good bless

Marc 
Abidjan Cote d'ivoire 

hopefully we can be friends soon.


----------



## tierento (Jan 12, 2010)

marc said:


> I know exactly what your talking about his name is Rakish Ali Shaikh.
> 
> you need to go to Bur Dubai near Bank street and call his name out 3 times on the street will then appear and take you to get your handy.
> 
> ...


So what actually will happen if you do this ? ....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

People will prob look at you, wondering why so many people keep coming and calling out the name


----------



## Nomad80 (Jan 13, 2010)

marc said:


> I know exactly what your talking about his name is Rakish Ali Shaikh.
> 
> you need to go to Bur Dubai near Bank street and call his name out 3 times on the street will then appear and take you to get your handy.
> 
> ...





marc this was the funniest damn thing I read all day


----------

